# Kernel Panic sous MacPro G5 OS X 10.4.11



## grigriz (3 Février 2010)

Bonjour,
j'ai des kernel panic à répétition sur mon mac (MacPro G5 watercooler OS X 10.4.11) qques minutes après démarrage (entre 1 et 5 mn), j'ai voulu réinstaller le système le mac plante également sur le disque d'installation d'origine (kernel panic !). J'ai effectué le test Apple Hard Drive, mais il ne révèle aucun problème apparent... Avez-vous une idée ? qqun a déjà eu ce souci ??
J'avais pensé à un problème du liquide de refroidissement mais il semblerait qu'il n'y ai pas de fuite ... Merci

Voici le dernier fichier panic.log :

Tue Jan  5  11:07:56 2010
 Machicachincheckecpaabiliiiiesi0xes  0x00000000000000000000006 e0000-:epon enr or--rppotiarn-nhagks
 tataasth0 0x0e-k0s0ck0a0 0005uxs00rts0a t0  v00alidm0000cnresthrtinrn pIPg
 eM Ama macnointhechecgi in gre:gr  IACA_CrC0eorSr-US(Srt40gg r 0 s0x1s00r00
 I0A30__Mv0_0iTA UUA3((v440)C): 0A2US(01000000xT0U0S0040v)0  ii0vadid0IA02MAC0S2_TAT0US)d
 04xA4000:20_STATUS0000000000inx000000000300_0idCliAn2I_3AMC3_22_93STAT000:0400000200000i20va0nid0000IA000  in3_4_STTISUC34SMA3: 00xUS(0x0: 0x)00000000000d0 I031 in0C5_AinvaIA4
 x C5_32T_MS4x_44111S(0141000:vlid0800 000ror od01nCA error  A3A32__CMe5S_A MAd(0x0415)5f:elxrr coifc 0800o
 8 1:080e08efo
 rOli  
   fo MM  Co err 000 o0o0oeet0 0 0  t000
    0xe s0e 0
 0eMod  Mrupt
 ss  conificablroer    n orr0x 80heble    tnaorrned 1e  :rler  010
    : 0usMin0001  ck ( 0P: , tsstus  onte0tt  co
 rru  Pro e  Erro x0onnabtsle c
 rr pUncorr c80d errrr2: 0xoo
 007f, CR3: 0x Uncorrec0108a000, CR4: 0x000006e0
 EAX: 0x00000000, EBX: 0x358db000, ECX: 0x00000001, EDX:  0x00000000
 ESP: 0x2586beb0, EBP: 0x2586bf18, ESI: 0x00000000, EDI:  0x358c213c
 EFL: 0x00000046, EIP: 0x00ccecd7


 Backtrace, Format - Frame : Return Address (4 potential  args on stack) 
 0x358c8ee8 : 0x128d0d (0x3cc65c 0x358c8f0c 0x131f95 0x0) 
 0x358c8f28 : 0x1a42cb (0x3d27fc 0x1 0x3e50b04 0x12) 
 0x358c90e8 : 0x19c103 (0x358c9100 0x0 0x0 0x0) Backtrace  terminated-invalid frame pointer 0x2586bf18


 Kernel version:
 Darwin Kernel Version 8.11.1: Wed Oct 10 18:23:28 PDT  2007; root:xnu-792.25.20~1/RELEASE_I386




 *********


 Tue Jan  5  11:18:47 2010
 Macaiine-chehckec cabilatiiieie 00x
 *********


----------



## -oldmac- (4 Février 2010)

Teste la ram
et fait un reset PMU


----------



## grigriz (4 Février 2010)

Merci de ta réponse, j'avais déjà fait le reset PMU, mais sans succès.  Je pense en effet qu'il faudrait que je teste les RAM en enlevant la 2e  paire de barrettes DIMM et voir le résultat ...


----------



## grigriz (8 Février 2010)

C'était bien une paire barettes mémoire DDR2 PC 5300 qui était défectueuse ! Cool, j'avais imaginé le pire ... !  Merci à Oldmac pour ton aide.


----------



## -oldmac- (8 Février 2010)

De rien, voila G5 prêt à reprendre du service


----------

